

Show HN: 5 P's of Posture – Chrome extension to help you improve your posture - murtza
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/5-ps-of-posture/hdfaiijacekhkhmoocdfpclhffioppde

======
murtza
I created this Chrome browser extension. The extension replaces five common
English words starting with 'p' with 'posture.' The five words are problem,
person, part, place, and point.

For example, you could be reading an article with the phrase "point of view."
This would be replaced with "posture of view." All of sudden, you are slightly
confused, but also thinking about your posture.

~~~
read
I liked your extension very much! What I like most is that thinking of your
posture becomes automatic. That's the tough part in learning any skill, and
for posture this might be the only practical way to remind yourself.

You get to hack your subconscious.

~~~
murtza
Thanks!

------
canistr
Could someone explain the Chrome permissions when it says "It can access your
data on all websites"?

I have trouble trusting an extension with only one review if it has so much
power.

~~~
murtza
The extension needs access to the DOM when the page is loaded to find and
replace words.

The extension works locally on the client. It does not send your data anywhere
or talk to any third-party servers.

~~~
myrdev
Any reason you replace, rather than insert alongside?

I like the sporadic messages, but placing them roughly a minute of reading
apart as [posture] reminders would make me more likely to use it ;p

~~~
murtza
No reason. I like the idea of randomly inserting them.

------
rickr
This is interesting and a lot simpler than I was expecting.

What's the feasibility of hooking into a webcam and using that as a metric for
determining 'slouch'?

~~~
murtza
Your comment made me think of an idea. There is a device called LUMOback.
Integrating LUMOback and this extension coudl generate a slouch metric.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumoback/lumoback-
the-s...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumoback/lumoback-the-smart-
posture-sensor)

------
Mandatum
I've been using this since you've posted it.. It's the most aware I've been of
my posture for a long time. Subtle and effective!

------
jongold
cool idea; super annoying when you're trying to type an email with words
beginning with p though…

~~~
murtza
Good point. I should include ability for a domain exclusion list.

